# Horse constantly behind the bit...help



## myhorsefred (7 February 2009)

A horse I rode for a friend is always behind the bit.  Horse takes a very light contact and in trot and canter is always miles behind the bit.

Are there any exercises I can do to help him take his nose forward.  I have tried raising my hands, but not sure if this is the right thing to do.

Would a horse constantly being behind the bit in trot and canter indicate teeth or back/wither problems to you?  (horse is good to tack up and mount etc)

oh, and horse is ridden in a lozenge snaffle

thanks


----------



## martlin (7 February 2009)

what happens if you ride it on a loose rein, with no contact at all? Is it miles overbent like rollkur or is it kind of high and behind the bit?


----------



## myhorsefred (7 February 2009)

Well, if you ride with a loose rein he stretches out nicely long and low.  When you take a contact he literally sticks his head down and in, not high.  You've got nothing in front of you as a rider!  His head just disappears! lol

Don't know how to correct this though.


----------



## martlin (7 February 2009)

Raising your hands is ok as it creates a bit of contact, be it a false one.
Assuming that there is no underlying health problem, you need to kick it up onto the bit, if it comes strongly from behind  it will not be falling behind the bit.
Sorry, not very good at explaining without seeing you riding the horse.
Generally I would say more leg on and very positively riding forward.


----------



## myhorsefred (7 February 2009)

Thanks Martlin,  yeah, it is difficult without seeing me on the horse!

I will def try more leg.  Its sort of a bit disconcerting kicking on when you have no horse in front of you (if you know what I mean), lol, but I will definately try it.  Horse is a safe type and I trust it, so will try and push him into a contact.

thank you


----------



## marlyclay (7 February 2009)

Agree with martlin.Also make sure you sit tall and lift your ribcage and keep your own head up. It is easy to forget this when your horse  is curling up on you and dropping the contact.


----------



## hairymolly (7 February 2009)

My previous horse used to do this,  she found it easier to tuck her head in and lean rather than working properly from behind and carrying her own head.  Had a few lessons from a beautiful young dressage rider and her advice to me with my mare was to ride without stirups, wrap my legs round her as much as a 5 foot three person can and really think of riding her up and forward from my seat and legs.  No stirups meant that I really had to ride from seat and leg.  This took a while with my mare but I did start to see results, I can still hear her voice saying ride her up ride her forward and just me thinking it now pushes her more into self carriage.  Also riding squares in walk. trot and canter also helped her to stop overbending as much.  This is a very frustrating problem and it really costs you points in a test.


----------



## KatB (7 February 2009)

Make sure the horse is really infront of your leg, and almost give the contact away even if it is long and low to get the horse to seek the contact down. Lots of half halts to balance the horse, and changes within the pace should help it seek the bridle, also lateral work where possible, always making sure you have a steady hand and lots of leg!


----------



## sarahhelen1977 (8 February 2009)

Agree with leg on - give the horse a definite consistent contact to work into. BUT have you also had its teeth checked recently/has the horse had any previous dental problems that make it reluctant to take the bit? My youngster's attitude to working into the side-reins changed dramatically when he had his teeth done - he started to take a much better contact because he was more comfortable.  Also one of the horses I ride at work went from doing some consistently fantastic work to being horrid in the hand almost overnight - we finally managed to get the dentist out after several weeks of horrid contact and he was back to his old self again the next time I rode him.
How does the horse work into side reins by the way? And has it always worked behind the bit, or is it a relatively new thing?
I would make your vet/EDT your first port of call if the teeth haven't been looked at for a while.
Good luck!


----------

